# Antones Famous Chow Chow Recipe



## tbone2374

I lived in Houston for 60 years and I love Antone's Po-Boys with ham, salami, provolone, chow chow , mayo and dill pcikles.

I bought a few jars and deconstructed the recipe and this one is very close: 
****************​Green Cabbage - 1/2 cabbage shredded with Cuisinart shredding disk 
Sweet Green peppers - 1/4 cup chopped (I shred along with cabbage) 
Onions - 1/2 medium onion chopped (I shred along with cabbage) 
Vinegar - 1/3 cup - any kind of vinegar - red or white 
White or Brown sugar - 1/4 cup 
Celery seeds - 1 tsp 
Dry Mustard - 1/2 tsp - like Coleman's 
Tumeric - 1/2 tsp - this gives a yellowish color 
Tomato paste - 3 tsp 
Ketchup - 8 tsp 
Smoked Paprika - 1/2 tsp 
Arrowroot or Cornstarch - 3/4 tsp stirred into cool water 
Cayenne papper - 1/8 tsp 
Salt - pinch 
*****************************​Put all this in a covered pot and simmer on low heat for a few hours. It'll get soft and turn into a reddish translucent relish. Don't add any water. As it simmers, it'll get liquidy.
Let cool and pack into a jar and refrigerate. I found it'll last almost forever - especially if you stir it once in a while.​*********************​A trick: This can be a messy sandwich to eat as the chow chow can run out the bottom and onto your chin, shirt, etc. I noticed at Antonios watching them make the Po-Boys, they mix the mayo and the chow chow in a bowl. When they make a sandwich they'll put that on the bread and it won't run. The mayo binds it.
HAPPY EATING, and ya'll can thank me later!​


----------



## cheapsk8

Eating one right now, from antones though not home made. Remebered this recipes from a while back may have to give it a shot. You mention cornstarch in cool water. How much water are you using?


----------

